
A LaTeX Resume Template that fits everything AND looks good - bombohead
https://github.com/deedydas/Deedy-Resume
======
Tomte
I don't want to be rude, and I'm certainly neither a designer nor a real
typographer, but IMO this looks awful.

First decide on a good page area. The margins are much too small.

Regarding whitespace: you need more. Much more. Especially between the two
columns. Everything is flowing into each other. Look at "Over 1000 lines" and
the next line, for example.

You probably need to cut quite some of the information presented. That's okay.

I don't understand which criteria underlie the categories' sorting.
"Education" and "Coursework" is interrupted by "Links". I think those category
headers should stand out more, but the problem may well be too few whitespace.
Again.

Basically you really have to go looking for information, nothing is really
standing out and guiding you to what you'd like to see.

Is "%ile" common? It looks a bit gimmicky, but I'm not sure about English
microtypographic usage there.

But it is probably still way better than most CVs.

~~~
gman129
As someone who actually conducts interviews i must agree with you. I recently
interviewed a girl who was actually very talented but her resume looked very
much like the one in the link (maybe she actually got it off of there). I
looked at her resume and thought in my head this is one the worst looking
resumes i have ever seen. I did recommend hiring the girl because she was a
talented developer, but the resume looked hideous.

------
Peroni
A lot of people are criticising the condensed nature, lack of whitespace, etc.

A significant part of my job is to review CV's for a living and if I received
a CV/Resume in this format, I'd be quite pleased as all the relevant info is
easily spotted.

A good resume (with design related roles being an obvious exception) doesn't
need to be 'pretty'. It needs to be easy to read and easy to find relevant
info at an initial scan. Your template ticks both of those boxes.

I'm sure it could be prettier but when I'm reviewing resumes for engineering
positions, I couldn't care less about aesthetics. I care about attention to
detail and relevancy.

~~~
Tomte
Yes, and this CV fails at being "easy to read" and "easy to find".

Typography is not primarily about "being pretty". It's about supporting the
act of reading.

~~~
Peroni
I guess it's a matter of opinion then as I found it very easy to read.

~~~
Tomte
Well, typography at least has the claim to being somewhat objective, but as I
said: you've probably seen much worse.

------
xarien
Honestly, this hurts my eyes. I'm not a designer, but one very smart designer
friend once advised: "never underestimate the value of white space."

Resumes really don't have to be confined to one page. The one page convention
was really only applicable when you're using it in print as opposed to
digitally. For templates that look great, I'd strongly advise looking at some
inDesign templates that cost between $5-$10.

~~~
massysett
Print vs. digital makes no difference. When we interview people in the office,
the first thing people will do is print the stack of resumes and take them to
the conference room. People aren't going to spend long poring over every
detail. One page imposes some discipline. This one has about as much as I
would put onto one page. Sometimes two pages might be OK, but longer is not
better.

~~~
alkonaut
In this case I find the single page much too busy, and I'm likely to miss
important information simply because it is drowned in detail. I'm happy
reading a couple of pages of a select few resumes. Which ones? The ones with a
good first page. The first page should be all I need to begin with.

If using several pages, it shouldn't be half the info on the first page, other
half on the second. Just put the important bits first and keep the details on
subsequent pages. Anything that is too much detail goes on the second.

For example, you could outline previous work experiences on the first page,
while going into detail on the second. You could specify programming languages
you master on the first, while listing specific experiences/frameworks/systems
built on the second.

Basically, just the headlines from this resume should go on the first page,
while the lists of info beneath each headline could go on anotherpage. That
lets it be scanned in seconds, lets it look good with good use of whitespace.

Obviously when applying for a job, the resume should be tweaked for the
specific job. A very relevant experience from a previous job can be lifted to
the first page and so on.

------
mattlutze
I'm not sure that I would look to this for a template. From its layout, the
resume is highly dependent on the amount of particular categories of
experience and content that the candidate has to add.

Clever attempt to get a lot of eyes on a resume, though.

------
wting
My own resume is a forked from this:

[https://github.com/afriggeri/cv](https://github.com/afriggeri/cv)

PDF:

[https://github.com/afriggeri/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf?raw=true](https://github.com/afriggeri/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf?raw=true)

~~~
leephillips
Very handsome. I would suggest not having the boxes around the links, but
that's my personal aesthetic judgement.

~~~
w1ntermute
> I would suggest not having the boxes around the links

That's something added by your PDF viewer. It's not part of the document.

~~~
dcuthbertson
I'm not so sure the borders are due to the PDF viewer. For example, I've used
the hyperref package in the past. If IIRC, the borders could be hidden using
the "hidelinks" option.

------
cies
I like it!

At some point I also created my own template, it is very different as it tries
to be "classic" instead of "modern".

Find it here, and let me know what you think.

[https://github.com/cies/resume](https://github.com/cies/resume)

It's also on ShareLatex for those who want to use it straight from a great and
free-for-personal-use web application.

[https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume/cies-
breij...](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume/cies-breijs-
resume)

~~~
zhaphod
Any particular reason Education section comes towards the end. Almost all
profiles I have seen it is at the top.

PS: What a coincidence I was born on jun 12 too.

~~~
chmullig
You want the most important thing first. For new graduates education will
(almost always) be first. For those with experience it typically comes last,
where it's also distinctive but less prominent.

So I'm guessing you've mostly seen resumes for students and recent graduates.

~~~
zhaphod
Hmm. I am from India, and most resumes I have seen here, even for people with
lot of experience, education section is at the top. I just stuck with that
format.

------
hadoukenio
"Hi. Thanks for applying. Sorry I can't seem to open your CV. Could you please
resend it to me in MS Word?"

~~~
bennyg
Almost everyone except for shitty recruiters take it in PDF. And that's
because the recruiters want to fix things and add their own letter-head to it.
Don't do that.

~~~
Numberwang
In Europe 90% of all companies and recruiters will demand a .doc file. You
either accept this and do your CV in Gdoc or remain unemployed. Your choice.

~~~
symmetricsaurus
Europe is not on homogenous region.

When applying for jobs in Sweden I have not had any problems using a PDF.

~~~
Numberwang
Well I'm Swedish and have also worked in Ireland and the UK, and have had more
or less the same experience everywhere.

------
DCKing
I don't get it. In my opinion LaTeX is very good to use iff:

\- your document is large (paper sized) or

\- your document requires the use of LaTeX's math typesetting

Why else would you go through the pain of using LaTeX when:

\- with only very few exceptions all templates 'suck', i.e. they show some
lack of sophistication even to the untrained eye (including this one)

\- customizability is hard to get, which makes it hard to stand out (want to
use a special font? good luck!)

\- controlling you document layout is a pain (want to have your picture appear
in a fixed place? good luck!)

I'm genuinely curious why people choose to use LaTeX as a tool for this. If
your word processor doesn't suit you, HTML+CSS, Scribus or InDesign appear to
me as far superior. For the same reason, I'm curious why people continue to
use LaTeX for presentations that don't require special LaTeX features like
math or tikz. Can someone explain this to me?

~~~
arebop
LaTeX is good if you want something typeset well, and either you want to use
free software or you want to version-control the document.

Customizability and control are really not hard to achieve in LaTeX. That's
not to say that it's easy to wield the control you have; it may not be
intuitively obvious which abstractions to use or disable, but you can in
principle accomplish anything, and your results will be stable. Unlike with a
word processor. InDesign admittedly is a great typesetter and an intuitive
GUI.

Sure, LaTeX is good at dealing with various paper sizes and it has great math
syntax. But fundamentally it's just a superb typesetting system that takes
plaintext input and that you can use, learn from, modify, and share.

------
chmullig
I think it's a great start. I agree with most of the comments here: you have a
lot of stuff nobody wants to read about, and not nearly enough white space!

Here's an updated version that cuts some of the junk (somewhat arbitrarily,
but the point is you don't need 15 awards and nobody gives a shit about your
society memberships), and notably increases the margins and space between the
columns. Some of the text needs to be reflowed, of course.

[https://www.writelatex.com/1017504xwcfcn#/2366805/](https://www.writelatex.com/1017504xwcfcn#/2366805/)

------
buro9
Am I wrong to prefer a .txt file?

Mine is out of date (and I'm not looking for a job), but it's this:
[http://buro9.com/cv.txt](http://buro9.com/cv.txt)

When hiring, I found I didn't care for specifics, I just wanted an overview of
someone's experience. Then during the interview I wanted to be able to quickly
search for talking points.

So when I updated mine, I leaned towards throwing out far more than I kept in.

------
zhaphod
I think moderncv has a very pleasing format.

My own based on modern cv:

[https://github.com/zhaphod/Profile](https://github.com/zhaphod/Profile)

PDF:
[https://github.com/zhaphod/Profile/blob/master/cv_ksrini.pdf...](https://github.com/zhaphod/Profile/blob/master/cv_ksrini.pdf?raw=true)

~~~
3JPLW
Looks nice. I know you weren't asking for a review, but check the last line of
the second page: "Led a team _of_ 6 engineers"

I'm curious, what does νε παβoρ mean?

~~~
zhaphod
Thanks for reviewing. I appreciate it. I will check the suggestion you gave.

Also, looking at my nick name here "zhaphod" you can guess I am a bit of Hitch
Hikers nerd. So the most famous quote from DNA is "Don't Panic" which
translates to "Ne pavor" in latin. Now write that in greek alphabet you get
"νε παβoρ". I usually remove it before I send out my profile to companies.

~~~
gjm11
Please excuse the following pedantry:

"pavor" in Latin is a noun, not a verb. If you want to say "don't panic" you
either need some form of the verb _pavere_ (or _pavescere_ , which is to begin
to be afraid rather than to carry on being afraid) or to use some
circumlocution along the lines of "panic, go away!". There's a discussion at
[http://latindiscussion.com/forum/latin/dont-panic-or-
cease-t...](http://latindiscussion.com/forum/latin/dont-panic-or-cease-to-
fear.3996/) with a number of decent suggestions.

Just out of curiosity, (1) why transliterate into Greek? and (2) is the extra
"h" in _zhaphod_ just because someone else registered _zaphod_ 7 years ago and
then hardly used it?

~~~
zhaphod
Regarding the correct form of don't panic, I am with you. I have absolutely no
clue when it comes to Latin {on the other hand I can talk my way out of any
situation in more than a few south Indian languages}. I was fooling around
with Google translate and wanted a short form and settled on "ne pavor".

I used the Greek transliteration because I absolutely love how Greek letters
look in latex.

Regarding the "h" : When I was choosing the nick name I thought there was an
"h" in zaphod and realized the mistake way too late to change it in so many
different places.

~~~
thaumasiotes
To add a little more Latin pedantry, "ne" is a defensible choice for a
negative imperative (you'd use it with a subjunctive verb, I believe: "ne
pavescas" or "ne pavescatis"), but not the only choice; the standard I learned
was noli +inf ("noli pavescere" or "nolite pavescere").

Finally, the vowel of ne is long, and so if you want to write it in greek
letters you should use an eta, not an epsilon (then again, you seem to be
rendering vulgar latin into modern greek rather than classical latin into
classical greek; I'm not even sure how to deal with a classical letter 'v' in
greek).

------
daemonk
It looks a bit too busy. I guess in a real case example, you would probably
leave out most of that information?

------
lifeisstillgood
Ten years ago I probably could write a whole doc direct in LaTeX, and would
have ripped this apart to find the cool hack used halfway down, but today I
find it hard to bother with - a CSS/HTML5 template I would love, but I cannot
see the LaTeX pipeline providing as much value.

Its a cool project, and more power to your elbow, but ... have we moved on?

edit: That said I loooove the "5000 lines of Java written" / "10000 lines of
Python". Expect that to appear in job ads this year, replacing "3-5 years of"

------
jdleesmiller
Nice template! Here it is on writeLaTeX, in case you'd like to customise it
online:

[https://www.writelatex.com/templates/deedy-
resume/sqdbztjjgh...](https://www.writelatex.com/templates/deedy-
resume/sqdbztjjghvz)

I've made a few minor mods to get it compile on Linux --- mainly using
Liberation Sans instead of Helvetica Neue, and a few other minor fixes.

------
btbuildem
It's "asymmetric" not "assymetric", and I don't think it looks good (too
crowded, irregular column edges).

------
jkscm
Moderncv is a great alternative :

[http://www.ctan.org/pkg/moderncv](http://www.ctan.org/pkg/moderncv)

------
daturkel
I made my own resume in LaTeX from scratch. I realized that no one else's
template could fit my needs/wants just right.

[http://danturkel.com/resume.pdf](http://danturkel.com/resume.pdf)

------
cvsintellect
Nice one! Needs some color may be.

We have a website that takes in user data & gives out pdf made out of LaTeX.
Mind if we use this template?

[https://www.cvsintellect.com](https://www.cvsintellect.com)

------
aroman
I actually redid my resume yesterday. Am I crazy for doing it in Pages and not
[La]TeX?

[http://aviromanoff.me/resume.pdf](http://aviromanoff.me/resume.pdf)

~~~
therobot24
looks good, but my only complaint is the same of the submission - that it's a
bit cramped, select the very core things you cannot leave out and use the rest
as white space

Also as a fellow CMU student, welcome!

------
ycaspirant
You can find some great templates on www.latextemplates.com

------
t__r
The lack of spacing between the two columns makes it look odd. I would say,
the words India, LaTeX and MySQL should have wrapped around to the next line.

~~~
lanaius
I suspect that the spacing is meant to be there, but the TeX badness was huge
no matter what, so it tried to do the "least bad" thing. I've run into this so
many times when trying to make visually appealing layouts in TeX.

------
rtdp
It really does hurt eyes. Came back immediately looking at that design. Could
have used a little more white space, grouping relevant things together.

------
anshulkgupta
Definitely going to use this from now on -- will make my life so much easier.

------
milesstevenson
I think it's great. I'll be using it.

------
crncosta
I realize that doing this way, LaTeX becomes a dependency stack to build my
resume.

I used to have my our LaTeX resume with fancy and flufs and etc... One day I
was in a emergency without my laptop or any privilege to install/compile LaTeX
to update to apply to a job.

Today I am glad to use my google account and driver/docs to keep my resume
easily available and editable within reach of my hands :-)

~~~
dgesang
That's a rather weird use case, tbh. I doubt many people edit their resume on
a daily/weekly basis. Everyone I know update theirs rarely and they take their
time to make it properly to not have any errors in it. So setting up LaTeX is
part of the process, while keeping the actual CV code in a repo.

~~~
blahbap
A contractor would actually update their resume pretty frequently, to tailor
it to a particular client.

